# New Layout



## vder (Dec 31, 2011)

I am finally getting back into the hobby after a 10 year absence. I have a room available were it would be ideal to locate a new layout. I am looking for it to follow the walls around the room. I am considering a max reach of 30 inches with a minimum radius of 24 inches. Open to ideas.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

part of a basic layout is to figure out your door swing. you didn't specify door width, here is a basic thought, you will either need a duck under, or removable bridge, if you want a continuous run,or a turn table at each end just to turn the engine around.


----------



## vder (Dec 31, 2011)

The door opening is 30 inches wide and opens in towards the closet area. I would like to have the layout turn around at the closet area and when it reaches the door way opening.

The minimum radius can be less than 24 inches if need be. One of the long walls looks a great place to put a yard in.

Thanks for your help great appreciated

I did a rough sketch in rail modeller. Here it is.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

for that layout, HO scale, you'd have a 4 foot distance to reach to get to the corner. quite a stretch there.


----------

